# Favorite cutting pliers



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

which are your favorite cutting pliers. I like channellocks they´ll last for years.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Ideal Industries


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Knipex..


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

So far Knipex & Klein.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Klein for me.


----------



## Fusion (May 13, 2010)

Klein. I didn't really like the "feel" of the Knipex. Sorry to all you Knipex cheerleaders out there. 

I have a pair of Ideals that resemble the Channelocks, but they don't have the leverage that the Kleins do.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I guess Kleins are ok....... If all you do is cut romex all day.:jester:


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry nothing compares to klein.


----------



## 916matt (Aug 13, 2010)

my klein bx cutters will cut anything!!! even 4s blanks


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I use my tin snips..


----------



## M22 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ideal Industries baby!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Kleins...I just cant get used to anything else, so Im going to stop adding more brands of pliers I never use to my tool collection and stick with Klein.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I use my kleins if the circuit may be energized. otherwise I am likely to use knipex

I did a side by side compare test of knipex and klein *****, and I really didnt notice any difference in cutting 12-2 mc.

However, My 10" knipex ***** cut through 12-2 mc easier than either of the ones above because of the extra leverage, I wont ever use anything but the 10" ones from now on.

~Matt


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I while back I worked for Fisk. They gave out the new fancy Channellock side cutters as a safety award. 
They were thinner than Kleins and were truly a piece of crap all the way around.
I might try a new model of Channellock pliers but that one really blew.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

F' Klein, I made the switch to Knipex and I am happy. There is no difference in the way they feel.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Gedore or my betas....

wish i didnt loose them as you cant get them here


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

my teeth


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> my teeth


 I knew a guy who stripped phone wire with his teeth. He had more than one story about accidentally doing it to a wire that was connected to the loop. Nothing like getting 50 volts DC right to the kisser.

That guy was about as sharp as a bowling ball. 

-John


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> Gedore or my betas....
> 
> wish i didnt loose them as you cant get them here


Gedores look pretty nice, I may try a pair of their dikes.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Gedores look pretty nice, I may try a pair of their dikes.


i do business with a guy in germany, and he always sends me random tools. its a nice little setup.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> I knew a guy who stripped phone wire with his teeth. He had more than one story about accidentally doing it to a wire that was connected to the loop. Nothing like getting 50 volts DC right to the kisser.
> 
> That guy was about as sharp as a bowling ball.
> 
> -John


Didn't know you knew me. :jester: I did that one time when I was a apprentice, was trying to connect the phone lines and someone decided to call while I had the wire in my teeth. :laughing: 90 volts is much funner than 50V


----------



## electric girl (Mar 14, 2009)

Klein in my opinion are the best.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I dig my Kleins, I cut 1/4 20's all the time, and they still look great..


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

JohnR said:


> Didn't know you knew me. :jester: I did that one time when I was a apprentice, was trying to connect the phone lines and someone decided to call while I had the wire in my teeth. 90 volts is much funner than 50V


Is that 90 volt statement really true? I have been hearing it most all of my life. Hooked up alot of phones and never felt as much as a tingle. I thought it was an old electricians tale.



electric girl said:


> Klein in my opinion are the best.


Okay. Tell us all about you.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Is that 90 volt statement really true? I have been hearing it most all of my life. Hooked up alot of phones and never felt as much as a tingle. I thought it was an old electricians tale.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Tell us all about you.:thumbsup:


on the older systems, it still does. malls, and what not will have them. 

i have done it


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Is that 90 volt statement really true? I have been hearing it most all of my life. Hooked up alot of phones and never felt as much as a tingle. I thought it was an old electricians tale.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Tell us all about you.:thumbsup:


on the older systems, it still does. malls, and what not will have them. 

i have done it


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Loving my Kliens!


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> on the older systems, it still does. malls, and what not will have them.
> 
> i have done it


 Some systems still are the same. It is so. I have felt it a few times, the 50 I didn't feel, the 90, I felt. Unless it was my imagination!!!


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't carry ***** any more. I carry small Knipex cutters in their place. However, I still carry lineman's pliers (side-cutters) and in that arena I loved my Klein journeyman side-cutters until I cut live BX with them, after which I tried Knipex which I LOVED LOVED LOVED until I cut fish-tape one too many times after which I didn't even *like* them let alone love them. I just can't justify carrying side-cutters that can only cut copper without the chance of chipping. So I'll probably get another set of Klein Journeyman side-cutters. I bought a pair of Ideal side-cutters and hated the feel of them.

Mike


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Is that 90 volt statement really true? I have been hearing it most all of my life. Hooked up alot of phones and never felt as much as a tingle. I thought it was an old electricians tale.


Battery voltage (what is on the phone line idle) is 48VDC. Ringing voltage (when the phone is ringing) leaves the Central Office at 110VAC. Depending on how far you are from the phone company will make the difference on if you see 110V, 90V, or what ever......


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

kevmanTA said:


> I dig my Kleins, I cut 1/4 20's all the time, and they still look great..


have you ever tried 3/8 16's?


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

voltz said:


> have you ever tried 3/8 16's?


That's just crazy talk!


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

kevmanTA said:


> That's just crazy talk!


rookie:yes:


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

voltz said:


> rookie:yes:


3rd year 'prentice.. I'd just get a shorter bolt..


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

kevmanTA said:


> 3rd year 'prentice.. I'd just get a shorter bolt..


It's funny, I've worked with all sorts of electricians.

You have the ones that only use a flathead and kleins for any job they're doing. They're also the ones that will tell you getting a shorter bolt or screw is a waste of time, and cut a longer one down to size.

Then you'll be working with another electrician, and go to cut a long bolt or screw with your kleins and he'll tell you not to be lazy and go get the proper material so your work doesn't look like $hit. :blink:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> It's funny, I've worked with all sorts of electricians.
> 
> You have the ones that only use a flathead and kleins for any job they're doing. They're also the ones that will tell you getting a shorter bolt or screw is a waste of time, and cut a longer one down to size.
> 
> Then you'll be working with another electrician, and go to cut a long bolt or screw with your kleins and he'll tell you not to be lazy and go get the proper material so your work doesn't look like $hit. :blink:


Been there, done that, you just can't win with some guys...:no:


----------

